# Installer Windows impossible



## MrFloppyDisc (15 Août 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" de 2012 non Retina 16go de RAM, 2 SSD (l'un de Crucial l'autre de Samsung), la version de Boot Camp est 6.1, chacun de 500go et je veux installer Windows 10. Je vais dans Boot Camp, tout est coché, je branche mon HDD externe de 320Go, Boot Camp choisit automatiquement l'iso de Windows 10 1903 et quand j'appuie sur "suivant", Boot Camp dit "pas assez d'espace (pour Boot Camp 320Go c'est pas assez pour un disque d'installation ?) puis il télécharge le logiciel de prise en charge, MAIS après que le message qui dit "il reste XX minutes pour l'installation" disparaît, plus rien se passe. Même après avoir laissé la dernière case cochée seule, il demande la taille de stockage pour Windows, puis il refait le coup de "rien se passe quand le message a disparu".
J'espère que vous m'aiderez vite car pour moi Windows est indispensable.


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

MrFloppyDisc a dit:


> J'espère que vous m'aiderez vite car pour moi Windows est indispensable.


Eh bien tu commences très fort avec 2 SSD en interne et un disque dur en externe, en sachant qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné et encore moins la présence de tout matériel USB, même pas une clé. Donc, tu es dans les choux depuis le début, car c'est mission impossible.

Je te renvoie sur un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et même si ce n'est pas pour le dernier fichier .iso de Windows 10, le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable. Là c'est mal parti, car il te faudra impérativement déconnecter un SSD dans ton MBP, il n'y a aucune autre alternative.

En dépannage ou pas et si tes logiciels Windows ne sont pas gourmands, mieux vaut utiliser un logiciel de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktops ou VMware.


----------

